
Show HN: Vue-file-agent – Uploader with multi-file, preview, progress support - safrazik
https://safrazik.github.io/vue-file-agent
======
enraged_camel
Nice. Glad to have a viable alternative to Dropzone.js. Although I think there
needs to be built-in support for pre-signed URLs, like here:
[https://github.com/kfei/vue-s3-dropzone/blob/master/frontend...](https://github.com/kfei/vue-s3-dropzone/blob/master/frontend/src/components/Dropzone.vue)

~~~
safrazik
Thanks. Will consider your request. Please feel free to open issues on Github.

------
mmanfrin
Looks great! I'm working on a project (podcast hosting) with vue as my
frontend, will be keeping this in mind when I get to the uploader.

~~~
safrazik
Thanks. All the best to your project.

------
jrumbut
That looks wonderful.

Client side file handling has been one of those very painful items, the heavy
side of the Pareto principle.

The browser improvements have made a big difference compared to 10 years ago
when you needed some flash monstrosity, but still a good library could be very
helpful.

~~~
safrazik
Thanks.

------
somishere
Would tend to drop in tus.io for uploads, mainly because it covers all the
bases (and fits quickly into most places, esp. Vue + node). That said this
looks cool, really appreciate the simplicity and zero-dependency-ness. Nice
job.

~~~
safrazik
Thanks for the feedback. I already have a plan for having official integration
or example for tus.io protocol, even if it’s doable already. Thanks for
bringing it up. I created a GitHub issue on that:
[https://github.com/safrazik/vue-file-
agent/issues/15](https://github.com/safrazik/vue-file-agent/issues/15) Pull
requests are welcome!

------
outime
I understand that JS is required for most of the functionality but would be
nice to also support non-JS by providing a basic uploader as a fallback.

Other than that, it does look great!

Edit: Sorry for my brainfart - obviously my suggestion isn't that easy to do
as commenters remind below. I forgot for a moment this was built on top of
Vue.

~~~
Flow
Not sure how a Vue.js app would work without any client-side Javascript
enabled.

~~~
dhritzkiv
It could be accomplished by a Server-Side-Rendered version of the plugin: the
server could populate a `<noscript>` tag with a simple file input which would
get displayed for clients without JS enabled.

~~~
Flow
Yes, of course, but I was thinking of the rest of the Vue app. Much of the
things you do in a Vue app probably will not translate well into a postback-
emulated no script variant without extensive work.

